# Elk Mitigation/Depredation Tag



## nickcoleman (Apr 29, 2016)

Can anyone advise on a decent source for Cow Elk depredation/mitigation tags? (Landowner Mitigation/Depredation voucher/tag -- Not CWMU tags)

We normally do a cow elk hunt down in Blanding/Natural Bridges area (great area btw). But, the guys I hunt with want to find something a little closer to Salt Lake area this year -- like Box Elder county. And, I've yet to be able to find a decent way to find landowner tags for sale. You're welcome to PM if you know anything.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Start calling CWMUS if you don't want to knock doors. Plenty of them in the northern half of the state.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mike, I thought that CWMU's are held to a different set of rules and cant offer depradation tags? 

Sounds to me like you want to start saving money and find a landowner on the wasatch and get one of those 12k PLO tags. That or get on the depradation list on the dwr website and specify you can only use a tag thats within 50 miles or so of SLC.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea of what a CWMU cow elk tag might sell for?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Clarq said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what a CWMU cow elk tag might sell for?


$1,000 - $2,000 seems pretty standard from what I have experienced. The thing about CMWU's and antlerless tags is that because of the private/public tag split, just because a CWMU is listed in the application book as having antlerless draw tags available does not mean that they have them for sale. Sometimes deals are worked out with the DNR and the operator to allow one or two more antlered tags in exchange for all the antlerless tags being made available to the public through the drawing.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I thought the OP was just looking to do a cow hunt since he mentioned doing a cow hunt down south. There would be definite differences between a CWMU tag and a mitigation or depredation tag, but I just thought he wanted a tag in pocket.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> There would be definite differences between a CWMU tag and a mitigation or depredation tag, but I just thought he wanted a tag in pocket.


This is what I was thinking but wasnt 100% sure so I thought I would ask. Always looking for extra opportunity


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The way that he posted his question make you wonder just what he really wants. 

It appears that he is looking for cow elk depredation/mitigation, and or a landowner tag but has hunted cows down in the Blanding area


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems like KSL always has alot of depredation tags for sale in the $700 range... get into that 2nd week of January and you can find some for as low as $200.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I never realized a cow elk was so valuable. I'd happily pay a few hundred $$$ (or trade some labor) to a landowner to go shoot one on his property, but anywhere north of $1000 is quite surprising to me.



DallanC said:


> Seems like KSL always has alot of depredation tags for sale in the $700 range... get into that 2nd week of January and you can find some for as low as $200.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm guessing the season for those tags ends January 31? If the waterfowl season is as slow next year as it was this year, that may be a viable alternative. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'd have a hard time paying anything more than $300 for a cow tag... $1,000 just seems like a pie in the sky sort of deal. If you could snag a cow tag for the last 2 weeks of January for $200, that wouldn't be a bad deal at all...provided the elk are there.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree. Given that if you can almost guarantee yourself a cow tag every other year with high success rates for $50; I would have a hell of a hard time justifying anything north of $200.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are paying $1000 for a cow tag you might as well as go buy a side of beef.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, but elk is better, AND better for you!


----------



## nickcoleman (Apr 29, 2016)

In my experience, down Southern Utah way it's about $300-400 for a mitigation tag (voucher) off a farmer. Mitigation tags in Northern Utah $500-600.

The mitigation tags won't show up on the DWR's CMWU list. 

Trying to find a good source where farmers/landowners might post available tags. KSL.com is OK ... but, the quality is hit/miss. I used it to find a mitigation tag this past season out on Echo Reservoir. That was a total scam.


----------

